# 240v electric hook up



## peter (May 10, 2005)

We have just purchased a self build motorhome, nice conversion, but it has no Electric hook up.
Just looked at ebay and have noticed some caravan and tent hookups some with RCB's and some with none, I would purchase one with RCB, but would like some advice on these.
My local Caravan dealer has the full electrical hook up kits for diy, but feel a bit aprehensive about doing it myself.
Any advise on these thoughts would be appreciated.
Pete


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

If in doubt. Don't.

However, I believe it is fairly straight forward. George Telford is the man with the answer and he will post shortly. (won't you George :wink: )


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Go for the 'built in' hook up. Ive just sold a trailing hook up and find that the built in system is - after the initial fitting - a far better and easier system to cope with.

Not being a 'proper' electrician I wouldn't presume to tell you how to fit out your van. But I did mine without any problems, I just followed a simple DIY book.

Texas


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi there

If you were less aprehensive, I would suggest the route texas took Good DIY Book and buy the parts from an electrical wholesale place.

The kits from a caravan store are not that overpriced and they do have the advantage of a complete set of instructions, look at towsure item M57

Towsure

under mains electrical its £57 This will give you 2 sockets, RCD MCB's and the correct 16A input for side of van.


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Bit slow there George :wink: :wink: 

Knew you'd get there in the end   

Thanks Texas, that's what I like, plenty of expierience in here.... 8O


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

Thank you George, ordered it today, sorry I didnt get back to you sooner.
Pete


----------

